# Tennessee EMT-B/EMT-IV



## Blacke00 (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess this would mainly be directed at any EMTs or Paramedics in TN, but feel free to add your thoughts if you're not.

This is based off of the Taking the next step... thread...

How does the current scope of practice for Tennessee work in the real world/field? Being that TN only has the EMT-IV and Paramedic ranks. Are the EMT-IVs basically glorified EMT-Bs?

Does this affect pay in any way, as opposed to a state where they have actual "B" and "I/Advanced" ranks?

Would you consider the training sufficient, being that they've incorporated advanced airway, IV, etc into the Basic class?

I'm starting on the 26th (Aug), and was just curious...


----------



## stephenrb81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I live near the TN border on the missouri side and have worked with a few EMT's that hold a license in missouri and tenn.  In a nutshell, yes, I suppose they are just "glorified" EMT's but that sounds like such a harsh description.  The EMT-IV that tennessee uses is state specific.  What they do is add an "iv certification" to their EMT programs.  You get your NREMT certification and a Tennessee EMT-IV license.  If you choose to reciprocate, for example, Missouri, You will only get an EMT-B license because Missouri doesn't have an EMT-IV level

As for pay, I couldn't even began to answer

As for sufficient training, its the same as any other program that preps you for the National Registry with the exception of the added IV skills

Any TN EMT's out there: If I had made an error, please correct me


----------



## Blacke00 (Aug 20, 2008)

I didn't mean to sound harsh when I said "glorified EMT-Bs", it wasn't meant in any derogatory way...heck, I'll hopefully be one a year from now  =)


----------



## stephenrb81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I didn't take it as such.  Some people get defensive over their titles though and are thoroughly insulted if not recognized.  Heck, we all do at times though.  You are bound too see it eventually (EMT/Medic being called "Ambulance Driver", Female PA being call "Nurse", etc...)


----------



## TNEMT06 (Aug 21, 2008)

I myself am an EMT-IV.  I believe that state is going to a more nationalized curriculum; the state is supposed to change the IV name to Advanced and put a basic level back in.  We are supposed to get the ability to push narcan and it is rumored that Advanced may be able to intubate in the future but I'm not sure if that's true or not.  Speaking of pay, it depends on what agency you work for.  Since you live in Knoxville, I assume you have companies like Rural-Metro, which pay only like 8 dollars and hour or you could go to Pro-Med, which is also in my region, that has the best start out pay.


----------



## TNEMT06 (Aug 21, 2008)

Also, the EMT-IV level is more that just "IV certification"  The EMT-IV can push D50/25, administer glucagon IM, epiniphirine IM/SQ, administer nebulized albuterol breathing treatments, and can utilize CPAP if necessary.


----------



## Blacke00 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

I actually just saw a Pro-Med ambulance for the first time the other day, and was wondering about em...

I'd planned to apply to R/M after the NREMT, then take a year or so as an EMT before going on to Paramedic.


----------



## EMT-P633 (Aug 22, 2008)

I would have to say that TNEMT06 pretty much said it. I just made the move from EMT-IV to EMT-P! and yeah IV's are much more then glorified B's. IV's not only start IV's but admin dextrose, epi 1:1000, albuterol, glucagon, asa, nitro, CPAP, and new to the list, IV's can now aquire 12 leads, they can not interprit / treat the strip or rhythm, but if the service they work for has the ability to transmit. and the service chooses to train them in placement. the state EMS board has approved this for the EMT-IV level.  Not to mention the use of Combitubes, PTL's, and King airways.

Several county 911 services operate a BLS unit, under normal conditions this unit is for the convo calls. (granny take homes, DR apts etc) but in cases where all the ALS units are on calls or there is a shortage of ALS providers EMT-IV's are dispatched to the call. 

As to the pay...........
I started making $6.00 an hour as an EMT-IV, and after 2 years of 911 experience, and a change in services. I advanced to $9.75 an hour.  Then once I got that glorified "P" on my shoulder I moved to $12.00 an hour.


----------



## TexasgirlinTennessee (Jan 7, 2014)

*Just a question*

I just moved to Tennessee from Oklahoma. I completed the EMT Basic there, and I am in the process of taking my National Registry. I have since learned that I will have to take an IV course to be able to work in the State of Tennessee, does anyone know where I can take this class, once I get my license?:glare:


----------



## Blacke00 (Jan 8, 2014)

TexasgirlinTennessee said:


> I just moved to Tennessee from Oklahoma. I completed the EMT Basic there, and I am in the process of taking my National Registry. I have since learned that I will have to take an IV course to be able to work in the State of Tennessee, does anyone know where I can take this class, once I get my license?:glare:



Heya, and welcome to TN  =P

This is a pretty old thread, and not sure where in TN you are, but you should be able to get with whatever schools offer the EMT-IV class where you are for info on a B-to-IV bridge. Having said that, I've worked with EMT-Bs in Tennessee, but they were mostly relegated to driving, even on BLS trucks due to the IV being a higher level of care, or so I was told...

Feel free to let us know how it works out for you, or if you need any more info. =)


----------



## TexasgirlinTennessee (Jan 8, 2014)

Does that mean I have to take the whole class of emt basic all over again?


----------



## Blacke00 (Jan 8, 2014)

TexasgirlinTennessee said:


> Does that mean I have to take the whole class of emt basic all over again?



Shouldn't...

Should just be a short class covering the differences.


----------

